# Trek 2300 - 2004 vinatge for $325 good deal? No?



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

So is a 2004 Trek 2300 a good bike. 

Carbon fork, Carbon rear stays, Aluminum frame, Ultegra components . Looks great on paper and it is a medium frame so at least is close enough to try out for fit. 










Other than the normal risk of crash damage of obvious issues is there any reason is a bad idea? - This would be my first road bike, but I am experince with MTB and have tools so a tune up is no big deal.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty good deal too me. 

Just inspect the fork or take it to a shop and let them look it over. Just buy something from the shop so you dont look like a dick. 

Have fun and ride the crap out of it. That Ultegra is pretty good stuff still.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Well bike was sold before I had chance to look at it. Not really upset at that, but I was upset that that I had set-up a time to meet the seller right when he was done from work and I waited for a hour. Then he tells me it sold for $375. At least he could have told me before wasting an hour of my time. All the perils of craigslist.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah, people can be dooshes...

guy on CL advertised a Merlin Ti with full DA 9 for $750...I said I had cash and could be at his location in 10-15 min.

he says, no wait until he feeds his kids and puts them to bed. we agree to meet in 2 hrs.

I arrive 10 min. early and he walks out and says he sold the bike to someone else right after he talked to me.

wth...I respect the guy's request and then he sells the thing out from under me.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

375 is still a deal.IMHO - In Los Angeles where the used bike market prices are so over inflated 375 is still a good deal out here that thing would start around 500.


----------

